# Working 40 hour a week



## djsim (18 Oct 2006)

Hi guys I am in a job for the last 6 months and I was wondering what is a standard weeks work. Is it 39 or 40hours a week. The reason I am asking is cos my last job I worked 40 hour but got 1 extra day of  every 8 weeks worked. I thought the standard is now 39 and anyting over your either get paid overtime or get extra holidays.

Thanks for your help,
James.


----------



## HighFlier (18 Oct 2006)

It's 39.


----------



## ajapale (18 Oct 2006)

It 39, most hourly paid employees finish an hour early on Friday. I know some shift workers who work 5 8hour shifts in a week who get paid time off "in lieu" of the extra hour worked in a week.


----------



## liteweight (18 Oct 2006)

Does the 39 hours include lunch hours? What if a company is asking you to work 41 hours and does not pay extra or give time off in lieu?

Does this apply to all employment or just to permanent?


----------



## HighFlier (18 Oct 2006)

39 is worked hours , lunch time does not count.


----------



## djsim (18 Oct 2006)

thanks guys for your info, I am not getting either. I am not finshing early at all and I also work 8 hours a day which is your 40 hour a week. 

What to do now???? Will I tackle my manager about it??


----------



## Seagull (18 Oct 2006)

It depends on what is in your contract. Hours vary between companies. We have a 40 hour week as standard.


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Oct 2006)

how come the nurses are looking for a 35hr week if the normal week is 39?


----------



## FUJITSU (18 Oct 2006)

Contracts vary from company to company. Were I work the standard for Admin is 37.5 hrs, for general operatives 39 hrs and. By law you can't be made to work more than an average of 48hrs pw week including overtime.

Check out this web


----------



## daveirl (18 Oct 2006)

elefantfresh said:


> how come the nurses are looking for a 35hr week if the normal week is 39?


Because they can demand such conditions because people are afraid of being hard nosed with nurses despite our nurses actually doing very well in comparison to other countries.

France has or had until recently a 35 hour week.


----------



## potnoodler (22 Oct 2006)

Heard their union rep saying they're looking for it coz they are the only "professionals" in the health sector to be working a full 39 week.
Wonder what percentage of 100,000 workers are deemed "professional", smacks of bloated public service unions throwing their weight around. 
Nothing against nurses in general but the health sector is a joke with far too much resources being squandered and most (39hrpw) workers having to pay for private health insurance or fear of it.


----------



## buzybee (23 Oct 2006)

I find that even though you are 'entitled' to the 39 hr week, I feel as if I am 'clock watching' if I bring this up with management.

I am being paid 29K now, so I don't mind doing a few hours over and above the 39, without payment.

However, I found that just 2 yrs ago, when I was earning 22K and 23K, I STILL had to do 40+ hours a week.  I couldn't 'be seen' to leave work at 5.30 on the dot, as it would look like I am not really serious about the work.  I was an accounts assistant, working in a small office.    If everyone else is doing extra hours, I feel that I have to do the same.  Sometimes I think it is better to work in a large company.  At least, when there are large numbers of people, EVERYONE will not be doing extra hours etc, and you are more likely to get your tea breaks, proper working hours etc.


----------



## Trent (26 Oct 2006)

Buzybee,

If I was being paid €29,000 a year, I'd be out the door at 5:30 every evening. You sound like you're far too dedicated to your work to be earning that kind of money while others (probably less qualified and experienced than you) work less hours and probably earn a lot more money. 

I often work 70 hour weeks and regularly have to work abroad, but wouldn't do it unless I was being properly rewarded.

How long are you in your current role? Have you tried researching what some dedicated like you can potentially earn? Or are you doing an apprenticeship / articled clerk role?


----------



## Gabriel (26 Oct 2006)

The idea of working late for the sake of it is an out dated one. I work long hours every day....most of the time. Some weeks I do the minimum...some weeks I work 70+. It depends on my workload. If you are getting your job done and doing more besides it shouldn't matter if you're doing 39 or 59 hours. If it takes you 60 hours to just get the minimum done then it means you either have too much work or you can't do your job quickly enough.

I also work abroad...all over the world on a regular basis. Again...I wouldn't do this unless I was being rewarded sufficiently with regular bonuses and a good salary.

Don't feel pressured to stay late because everyone else does...do it because you need to or want to.


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2006)

potnoodler said:


> Heard their union rep saying they're looking for it coz they are the only "professionals" in the health sector to be working a full 39 week.


 What about junior doctors? They do far more than 70 hours a week. They are exempt from the EU working time directive.

Back on topic; you are not being well paid for a 39 hour week so don’t feel you have to stay for the sake of it. If you feel that your extra time is appreciated, it does not cause a major inconvenience and it may help your career, then I would not bring it up. If there is a petty unappreciative management culture then I would not just bring it up, I would look for another job.


----------



## daveirl (26 Oct 2006)

Purple said:


> What about junior doctors? They do far more than 70 hours a week. They are exempt from the EU working time directive.


At least they get overtime.


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2006)

daveirl said:


> At least they get overtime.


Only for the last few years and only for rostered overtime. Most of them are expected to do un-rostered overtime as well. The reason for this is they don't have a union who have the government over a barrel. The general point is that there are loads of jobs where people are expected to work some overtime without pay. If your employer appreciates this and doesn’t dock wages for a few hours off to go to the dentist etc then that’s OK but if it’s all one way traffic then it’s not OK, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## buzybee (26 Oct 2006)

Trent,

I am in the mid west of Ireland, so jobs are not as plentiful as in Dublin.  I am an accountant, qualified 2 years.  I find that the jobs around this area don't pay very well, yet the employers expect you to have this experience and that experience.  

I am 34, started studying accountanty at 28.  Worked in a financial company for a few yrs.  Got made redundant when I was 30.  I had to take accounts assistant work, just to get the all important work experience to get my 'letters'.  

I find that smaller companies and family owned businesses pay very badly. I was working for the past 2 yrs in a family owned business which was paying me 27K, and I was doing 45 hr week.  I was doing the monthly management accounts, along with debtors/creditors etc.  I looked around all the agencies etc, and smaller companies do expect a qualified accountant/finalist to work for the 27K to 30K mark. 

I am working as assistant accountant in a multinational now, (need to get multinational experience to progress).  I feel I am doing quite well, considering it is very hard to get jobs.  The jobs for the 40K involve a lot of responsibility for teams etc, and they are very hard to get.  You need to have very good experience to be considered for them.


----------



## Winnie (27 Oct 2006)

Not sure what the law is but I am currently working in a company where there is a std 40 hr working week but all employees get extra annual leave - 28 days rather than the std 21 days.

On the staying late to be seen staying late - it is not always a good thing to be seen staying late, it can indicate that you are not able for your job!  Some of the people I have seen promoted recently leave on time most days - they are more efficient than those staying late!


----------

